# TRAMS TROLLEYS STREETCARS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I subscribe to this gentleman's videos on Youtube. I found his latest very interesting and enjoyable to watch. I usually don't like long videos on Youtube, but this one held my interest straight through.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAx7gfFsM10


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that link , great trams , got it saved now . 
And here is a link to construction postings about building a tram , by themole , who has quite a collection himself . 
http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=5490 

And build your own catenary 
http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=5050


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been following those links Dennis. I have also fllowed your catenary ventures. Nice pike. I gave up on most of mine. Too many obstacles in an ongoing garden. Oh well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting one of the last metal trolley shells that Bob Thon has. He sold them under his Robert's Lines name, mostly in Standard Gauge.
I'm looking at making it a one truck one though with the attached side frame. I have a long USA motor block and changed
the size of this one to match and will make the two side frames. I liked the look of this, will add some detail.









I plan to sort of replicate these, waiting till I get the shell and see if the size is correct.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've spent time in Zurich and am fond of its ubiquitous blue and white trams; they're frequent, fast and fun.


I have linked to a very nice video on my web site: Zurich Trams


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video link Stan , enjoyed that , busy place with lots of tram action .


----------

